# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Μετα το φαγητό ..!( Κριση πανικού )

## Chrisgr

Τον πιανει κανεναν ψιλοκριση οταν τρωει ? εγω μολις φαω λιγο και νιωσω φουσκωμενος αμεσως με πιανει ταχυκαρδια, οτι θα λιποθιμησω και οτι δεν ειμια καλα και πρεπει να ξαπλωσω..
Κανενας αλλος ? 
Βοηθανε αυτες οι ερωτησεις γιατι αν το εχει και αλλος το σκεφτεσε μετα και παιρνεις λιγο θαρρος!

----------


## Adzik

Χρηστο ..για να νιωσει κανεισ φουσκωμενοσ σημαινει πωσ εχει φαει πολυ...

κανονικα πρεπει να τρωμε μεχρι και 10 λεπτα πριν νιωσουμε φουσκωμενοι..γιατι ειδη εχουμε χορτασει αλλα το σημα (που λεει \'\'φιλε εχεισ χορτασει φτανει\'\') 
απο το στομαχι στον εγκεφαλο κανει 10 λεπτα να παει..

κατι που σημαινει πωσ ολοι μασ τρωμε 10 λεπτα περισσοτερη ωρα απο οση χρειαζεται...με αποτελεσμα αν τρωμε γρηγορα να νιωθουμε ασχημα μετα..μια ειναι η απαντηση..

να τρωμε πολυυυυ πολυυυ αργα..χαλαρα...και να μασαμε πολλεσ φωρεσ το φαγητο μασ.. καν το..και θα δεισ διαφορά..

----------


## Adzik

Γιατί πρέπει να μασάμε αργά το φαγητό μας; 



Ο εγκέφαλος χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον δέκα με δεκαπέντε λεπτά για να αντιληφτεί το μήνυμα ότι χόρτασε. Εάν τρώμε γρήγορα θα φάμε πολύ περισσότερο από ό,τι έχουμε προγραμματίσει. 


http://www.kinissis.eu/244/3574.aspx

----------


## dimitrinaki

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ......ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ????????ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ....

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by Chrisgr_
> Τον πιανει κανεναν ψιλοκριση οταν τρωει ? εγω μολις φαω λιγο και νιωσω φουσκωμενος αμεσως με πιανει ταχυκαρδια, οτι θα λιποθιμησω και οτι δεν ειμια καλα και πρεπει να ξαπλωσω..
> Κανενας αλλος ? 
> Βοηθανε αυτες οι ερωτησεις γιατι αν το εχει και αλλος το σκεφτεσε μετα και παιρνεις λιγο θαρρος!



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ παθαινω εδω και αρκετο καιρο και ακριβως για αυτον τον λογο μπηκα μολις τωρα στο site !! για να παρω θαρρος!!

Αλλες φορες ποιο εντονα και αλλες πολυχαλαρα εως καθολου.Με πιανει μια ατονια , αισθηση παλμων και φυσικα ζαλαδα ...!!
Ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο και μου αφαιρει την διαθεση για οτιδηποτε.
Περισυ ειχα παει σε γαστρεντερολογο εκανα ενα κατεβατο εξετασεις αιματος , ουρων , υπερηχο ανω κατω κοιλιας δεν μου βρηκαν τιποτε και φυσικα μου ειπε να ημερησω!!

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by dimitrinaki_
> ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ......ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ????????ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ....



Για λεγε βρε dimitrinaki !!

----------


## magenta

το ειχα κι εγω παλια.οταν ετρωγα με επιανε μετα κατι σαν αγχος και μου χαλαγε την διαθεση.μπορει και τωρα καμια φορα.εχω σκεφτει οτι μπορει να ειναι επειδη πριν το φαγητο σκεφτομαι αχ ωραια εχω ενα ωραιο φαγητο να φαω τωρα και αισθανομαι μια χαρα και οταν το τρωω τελειωνει και σκεφτομαι ωχ τωρα με τι θα χαρω για να ξεχαστω.......? για μενα παιζει σιγουρα και αυτο

----------


## Yannis

Εγω λογο κρισεων πανικου-αγχους δε μπορουσα να φαω οταν ημουν εξω γιατι νομιζα οτι θα κανω εμετο και θα γινω ρεζιλι αλλα δεν εχει και πολυ σχεση με το δικο σου θεμα...Παντος θυμαμαι πως ετρωγα μια μπουκια και φουσκωνα δε μπορουσα να φαω αλλο...

----------


## petrakis_87

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, και εγώ τελευταία παθαίνω το ίδιο πράγμα. Μετά απο λίγο φαγητό με πιάνει φούσκωμα,ταχυκαρδία και αίσθηση οτι θα λιποθυμήσω. Όχι δεν το είχα πάντα αυτό, είναι κάτι που ήρθε μετά τις κρισεις (?) πανικού που με πιάνουν κατα καιρούς, δλδ σχεδόν κάθε μέρα πλέον. Chrisgr πόσο καιρό το έχεις αυτό? και επίσης μόνο το φαγητό στα δημιουργεί αυτά?..

----------


## VasilisA

Aγαπητε Chris 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το έπαθες μια φορά και κατόπιν το μυαλό σου το έχει συνδυάσει με αυτό και έχεις μπει σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο.
Κάθε φορά που τρως κάτι απλά μετά περιμένεις τα συμπτώματα και φυσικά το σώμα sου δεν σου χαλάει το χατίρι.
Είναι κλασικό σύμπτωμα της διαταραχής του άγχους και του πανικού…
Εγώ ας πούμε έχω συνδυάσει το γραφείο μου με αναγούλες και πριν πάω εκεί είμαι μια χαρά και με το που πατήσω το πόδι μου με πιάνει να θέλω να κάνω κατευθείαν… εμετό.
Πρέπει να πειραματιστείς.
Δοκίμασε να μην φας καθόλου το μεσημέρι η να φας λιγότερο.
Άλλαξε λιγάκι το πρόγραμμα σου και μην επιμένεις σε κάτι το οποίο σου δημιουργεί επαναλαμβανόμενο πρόβλημα…

----------


## petrakis_87

Pantws parathrw paidia oti pleon pou pairnw miso inderal to prwi, h mera mou meta einai apodekta kalh. Mporw kai na faw se faseis kanonika...

----------


## dimitrinaki

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ....ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΓΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΛΕΙΠΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΡΗΣΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ....CHRIS ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ ΜΕΛΑΓΧΟΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΙΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙΑ ΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΑ Κ.Ο.Κ.....ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΗΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ...ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ.ΠΕΙΝΑΓΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΙΑ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΝΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΝΙΓΩ!ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΜΗΝΑ 12 ΚΙΛΑ!!!!ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!ΟΤΑΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΓΑ ΝΑ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΝΩ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΧΙ.....ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΕΙΟ...ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ!!!ΚΑΙ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ.(ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΞΑΝΑΠΗΡΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑ!!!)ΑΚΟΥΣΕ ΜΕ.....ΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΣΑΩΡΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΠΑΡΕ ΔΥΟ ΧΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑΝΑΣ(ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΦΥΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.10 Ε ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΙΟ).ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΜΠΟΥΚΙΤΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΕΙΣ ΝΕΡΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΙΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΓΟΥΛΙΤΣΕΣ.....Α!!!!ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!!ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΡΕΥΤΕΙΣ!!!!!ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΑΟΥΡΕΣ.ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΣΟΥ!!ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΑ ΚΑΠΩΣ.....ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stellou1989

Παιδιά να πω την αλήθεια με εκπλήσσετε . Έχω πάθει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα φέτος το καλοκαίρι . Και μου φαινόταν λίγο κουλό , δεν περίμενα να αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι τέτοιο πρόβλημα . Στην αρχή πίστευα οτι ταίγαν οι \"ενοχες\" γι αυτο που εφαγα (γενικως εχω προβλημα με το βαρος μου οποτε το τι τρωω, ποτε , που , γιατι κλπ ειναι κατι που με απασχολει γενικως...) . Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτό δεν προκύπτει μόνο σε φάσεις όπου έχω φάει αντικειμενικά πολύ αλλά και σε φάσεις που έχω φάει φυσιολογικά ... με πιάνει κάτι σαν άγχος . Καλά εδώ που τα λέμε γενικώς δεν περνάω το καλύτερο καλοκαίρι της ζωής μου . Μάλλον το χειρότερο . Πιστευω οτι περναω μια μικρή κατάθλιψη . Τώρα το καλοκαίρι έγιναν πολλά κακά . Χώρισα από μια σχέση στην οποία γενικώς είχα υπολογίσει πολύ , ειχα δείξει εεμπιστοσύνη και τελικά δεν κατέληξε πουθεν\'α όλο αυτό . Αν θυμάται κανεις ειχα κανει ενα θεμα γι αυτο πριν μερικές εβδομαδες ... μετά πέθανε ενα πολύ αγαπημένο συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο πραγμα το οποιο αν και αναμενομενο με εχει στενοχωρησει αρκετά . Με αυτά τα 2 γεγονότα ήθελα να βγαίνω λίγο που και που να ξεχνιέμαι και να περναω καλα , αλλα ολοι οι φιλοι μου λειπουν διακοπες , ακομη . Το Σεπτεμβρη και τον Οκτώβρη δίνω εξετάσεις για τη σχολή καλων τεχνων (οποιος τυχαινει να γνωριζει σχετικά με αυτό καταλαβαίνει για τι παλουκι μιλαμε...) και εχω αγχωθει πάρα πολύ γιατί θέλω πάρα πολύ να περάσω . Λόγω αυτού κιολας όλο το καλοκαίρι περνάω 8ωρα και 10ωρα στο εργαστηρι που κανω προετοιμασια , οποτε οι διακοπες μου ηταν απλως 2 σαββατοκυριακα στο χωριο με τους δικους μου . Φυσικά το μισό καλοκαίρι το χω περάσει ολομόναχη στο σπίτι στην αθήνα αφού οι δικοί μου και τα αδερφια μου ειναι διακοπες , οπότε δεν εχω κανει και την καλύτερη διατροφη γενικως (οχι τοσο σε ποσοτητα , οσο σε ποιοτητα) , οποτε εχω βαλει και 5-6 κιλα ... Οπότε , όταν τρωω ακόμη και μια ακρως φυσιολογική ποσότητα φαγητού νιώθω απαίσια , και επειδη φουσκωνω γρηγορα αλλα και επειδη μου ρχονται ολες οι μαυρες σχεψεις στο μυαλο ... το βλεπω σαν αδιεξοδο αυτο αυτον τον καιρο , ειδικα οταν το παθαινω αυτο δεν μπορω να σκευτω καθολου θετικα . Μαλιστα οταν χωρισα και πεθανε και η θεια μου (ναι , αυτα εγιναν με διαφορα 2 εβδομαδων περιπου) μολις έτρωγα και με επιανε αυτο το αισθημα εβαζα τα κλαματα ... πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα ... και ακομη πιο ασχημο το φετινο καλοκαιρι ...

----------


## Chrisgr

Καλησπερα παιδια και συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση στην απαντηση μου αλλα ειχα παει διακοπες...Οσο με αφησαν οι κρισεις δηλαδη..
Λοιπον..εμενα αυτο μου εχει αρχισει 3 μηνες περιπου...δεν παω σε ψυχιατρο γιατι δεν εχω τοσα λεφτα που ζηταει για συνεδριες και ο παλιος που πηγαινα εχει αποδημησει πλεον.
Οταν ξεκιναω να φαω ολα οκ...μολις ομως φαω και τελειωσω..εστω και λιγο αμεσως νιωθω ταχυκαρδια και το στομαχι μου φουσκωμενο και ζαλαδα...
Προσπαθω να το πολεμησω με το να φαω λιγο αλλα η κατασταση παλι δεν διορθωνετε..μολις φαω κατι αμεσως σκεφτομαι πως θα γινει η πεψη μηπως με το φαι ανεβουν οι παλμοι και λιποθυμησω κτλπ..αλλα και να μην τα σκεφτω αυτα αμεσως ξεκιναει αυτη η ταχυπαλμια και μου ερχονται ολα υποσυνηδητα..
Το κακο ειναι οτι μολις φαω θελω αμεσως να ξαπλωσω απο τον φοβο μην παθω τιποτα.Δεν μπορω να βγω σε ταβερνα δεν μπορω να παω πουθενα για φαι γιατι παθαινω αυτο το πραγμα...καλα το χειροτερο ειναι εκει που τρωω μερικες φορες παιρνω μια βαθια ανασα και μετα ξεκινανε..μου κοβετε η ανασα νιωθω φουσκωμενος νιωθω το στομαχι μου λες και θα σκασει και ειμαι σε κατασταση πανικου...
Ειναι πολυ δυσαρεστη κατασταση καταλαβαινω οτι πρεπει να κανω υπομονη αλλα χανω τον ελεγχο οσο και να προσπαθω να τα κοντρολαρω....το κακο ειναι οτι μολις νομιζεις οτι το χεις ξαφνικα ξεκινανε ολα...Νομιζεις οτι εισαι ο μονος που το χει αυτο και μερικες φορες χανεις και τον ελεγχο του στυλ ΅καλα οι αλλοι γιατι δεν παθαινουν τιποτα μηπως δεν μπορω πλεον να χειριστω το σωμα μου κτλ.΅ 
Τωρα τις τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες μολις φαω λιγο η μολις πιω κατι αμεσως το στομαχι μου τουμπανιαζει και νιωθω καουρες κτλπ. Θα παω αυριο ξανα γαστρεντερολογο να με εξετασει..δηλαδη την δευτερα...
Εχω κουραστει με ολα αυτα ρε παιδια..μια με ποναει η καρδια μου μια εχω καρκινο μια το στομαχι μου μια η ανασα μου...ειλικρινα ωρες ωρες λεω μακαρι να μην ειχα γεννηθει η να ημουν κανα ζωο απο αυτους που δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα..καλυτερα γουρουνι παρα ευαισθητος και να εχω τετοια ψυχικα παραλληρηματα...
Εχω κουραστει..ειναι η αληθεια...
Καλο κουραγιο..παρακολουθω συνεχεια το φορουμ...ΕΙναι βοηθεια να ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι μονος..
Φιλια.

----------


## Anta

Το φαγήτο ειναι σοβαρή υπόθεση , ειμαι η αντα και είμαι37 και εχω αρχωθεί γιατι εχω πάρει 6 κιλά , εσύ εχεις πάθει πανικο μην το σκέπτεσαι και αφου τρως να ξαπλωνεις μετά άπό 3 ωρες και οσο δεν το σκεφτεσαι τόσο το καλύτερο καλο βράδυ

----------


## silveroula

Γεια σου. Εχω διαβασει το \'προβλημα σου πριν λιγες μερες και ηθελα να σου πω οτι κι εμενα με πιανει ενας ημιπανικος και την ωρα που τρωω και ειμαι ετσι και για καμια ωρα μετα το φαγητο. το κακο εξαιτιας αυτου ειναι να τρωω πλεον πολυ γρηγορα και να νιωθω πιο ασχημα μετα.

----------


## Chrisgr

βασικα μια λυση ειναι να ειστε καπου που αισθανεστε ανετα να φατε..π.χ στο κρεββατι η με καποιον που δεν σας πιανει κριση πανικου οταν ειστε μαζι κτλ...μεχρι να συνηδητοποιησετε οτι τελικα δεν ειναι τιποτα..:)

----------


## palladios

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ.ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ.ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΑΧΥΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΥΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΡΥΟ ΙΔΡΩΤΑ.ΤΟ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΟΣ.ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ?ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ?ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!

----------


## Chrisgr

Συνεχιζω και το εχω αυτο το συναισθημα και ας ειμαι καλα..βασικα ναι ειμαι καλά..δεν εχω προβλημα αν και το αγχος μου ειναι 101% ... λογω προσωπικών προβλημάτων λογω διαφόρων καταστάσεων ...

Απλα μολις φαω και κατεβει το αιμα απο τον εγκεφαλο και παει σε αυτο το ρημαδι το στομαχι αμεσως μου ερχετε κατραπακια. νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω σηκώνομαι και θελω να φυγω απο εκει που τρωω και θελω να ξαπλωσω..οχι να κοιμηθω γιατι αν κοιμηθω αμεσως μετα το φαι μπορει να ξυπνησω στην κολαση με κριση πανικου και ταχυκαρδιες κτλ..απλα να ξαπλωσω να ηρεμισω καπως να δω τηλ να παιξω στο λαπτοπ κτλπ....

Πλεον αυτο το φοβαμαι οπως ενα παιδακι φοβαται το σκοταδι ..τρεχω με το αμαξι , δεν φοβαμαι φιδια ποντικια , κακοποιους , κανω πολεμικη τεχνη ...αλλα αυτην την ρημαδα την κριση πανικου την φοβαμαι...

----------


## Γάτος

Μήπως το πρόβλημα το δημιουργούν τα γαστρικά υγρά στο στομάχι σου; Έχεις δοκιμάσει να πάρεις ένα αντιόξινο; Όλο αυτό το παρατηρείς όταν τρως συγκεκριμένα πράγματα ή γενικά;

Αυτό το περίεργο φούσκωμα στο στομάχι επειδή είναι ίδιο με την κρίση άγχους μπερδεύεται. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να κρατάς ένα ημερολόγιο με τις δραστηριότητες σου αλλά και την διατροφή σου για να δούμε τι πάει στραβά.

Επίσης μήπως έχεις συνδέσει το φούσκωμα με κάτι αρνητικό (μια αρνητική εμπειρία ίσως), μήπως ήσουν π.χ. παχύτερος κάποτε ή άκουσες κάποια περίεργη πληροφορία;

----------

